# UK Halloween Merchandise Watch 2013



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

Thought I'd post a thread for us UK haunters to keep each other up to date with what's going on in stores. We know how Halloween is viewed over here compared to Christmas!

I've personally seen nothing yet but TK Maxx is usually the first to get stock in.

*In store sightings!*

Poundland (online stock here)
Poundworld (online stock here)
The Range (online stock here)
B&M (online stock here)
M&S (online stock here)


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

so, i guess yer telling me i won't be picking up a jackolantern in a kilt while I'm in scotland next week? *sigh*


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

I usually start this thread each year! Good to see some more UK'ers..... Cosco have stuff in I hear, if you have a card


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry! Hoping to get stuff in early this year so I posted this now to see if anyone's seen anything yet. Thanks for the tip on Cosco!

Strange actually, I remember TK Maxx getting their stock in around August.. guess they've changed their view of Halloween. 

What's worse, I spotted christmas trees and decorations in some shop windows a couple days ago!


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm hoping that ASDA and Wilkos offer some new animated goods this year. Last years offerings wasnt great to be honest. A relative told me The Range have a big aisle out already, I'm unable to vist yet as it's in another town . (Edit: The Range have quite a few animated props online, including the in flatable ghost Asda had a couple of years ago for £19.99.)I don't have high hopes this year, my local TX Maxx didn't bother with Halloween stock last year. I'm pretty sure other members commented the same.


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

I keep eyeing Wanda witch but keep choosing not to buy it each year. ASDA do have some great stuff though, usually after the back to school stock has cleared out. Hopefully it's good this year!

Also looking forward to Wilco, b&'m and poundworld's stock - always pick up some great stuff from them.

After you told me about The Range I checked their site to find this. Looks like they have some good stock but the nearest store to me is 2 hours away!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

is any one of you in Scotland by chance??


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ah so the 'big' Asda Halloween prop has already been revealed, not sure how I missed that!  click. He's pretty much another version of Sainsbury's Albert which was sold back in 2011, Which is good as I really wanted one of those. I'll be keeping an eye on ASDA Direct for him . I prefer him to last years offering of Boris. I'm still disappointed that we get no larger prop such as the 2008/9 butler which is really popular on eBay and 2010's Wanda witch, but at least we get something new.

@ wickedwillingwench Nope. Have a nice trip though .


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

That looks pretty good, might pick one up when it goes on sale! 

And nope wickedwillingwench, I'm further south!


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

DannyY said:


> I keep eyeing Wanda witch but keep choosing not to buy it each year. ASDA do have some great stuff though, usually after the back to school stock has cleared out. Hopefully it's good this year!
> 
> Also looking forward to Wilco, b&'m and poundworld's stock - always pick up some great stuff from them.
> 
> After you told me about The Range I checked their site to find this. Looks like they have some good stock but the nearest store to me is 2 hours away!


i have a wanda that i am not planning for this years haunt if you are interested


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

I've been sent pics by a couple of different friends of CostCo's stuff and i'm gonna have a trip there next week. I'll post my finds


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

malcolm uk said:


> i have a wanda that i am not planning for this years haunt if you are interested


Quite possibly! Let me get back to you with that.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Yes no worries she is boxed in the loft so not in my way


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

Haven't checked in store yet but both b&m and Wilco's are listing stock on their site, albeit pretty vague.


----------



## tommytrubbs (Jul 30, 2010)

Check out this video for a look at some of the Asda stuff this year

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RZx53Fclh8 

It looks pretty good but does seem to be lacking as far as the big props and decorations are concerned.
I may have to look elsewhere for my big, showy things. And I'd better order them quick (no doubt I'll have to get something from the US at this rate)!


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

Great find.  Seems to be a big focus on halloween themed food this year which is actually quite good, I don't usually end up with much of a variety so this'll definitely improve this year! Also will have to pick up some of those light-up skulls and posable skeletons, they look pretty cool.

The butler.. not sure if I'll be grabbing one of them yet though!


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

going to purchase the pumpkin lanterns for sure


----------



## tommytrubbs (Jul 30, 2010)

malcolm uk said:


> going to purchase the pumpkin lanterns for sure


I was thinking the same.
I had some colour changing skull lights from Asda that have finally had it and I need something nice to replace them.
Want to find some other lighting additions too though...


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

My local Poundland had a few bits and pieces out this weekend.. usual Poundland stuff, but we use it as giveaways in the haunt.

I was disappointed in Wilco's selection last year, but the stuff they had out in 2011 was pretty good. they didn't have their stock out last weekend, so I'm not sure what to expect from them this year.

Scarybella said that JTF had a fair bit of stock out a few days ago, so if you're up north, it may be worth checking them out.

In case anybody was unaware, you can order from Costco online if you don't have a card.. I think you pay an extra 5% + VAT on the listed price, although last time I checked, the only Halloween item they had listed was a light up fibreglass skull.

The ASDA food looks ok.. personally, I'm happy with a bowl of peanuts and a glass of rum but it's good to see them catering for the Halloween parties that seem to be getting more popular over here.


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

That's one thing I've noticed, I don't know if it's just me but halloween seems to be _slowly_ getting more popular over here, which is great. ASDA mentioned in their video they're hugely increasing their adult costume stock this year so, not sure if that means more are getting in to it!

I'll be popping in to my local poundworld tomorrow so will mention if I find anything, and there was one store I was in today that had a small amount of stock in, but I cannot for the life of me remember it!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

It's definitely getting more popular Danny,. That's evident by the number of UK members we have here now compared to when I joined the forum.
It's also evident from the number of stores now stocking Halloween merchandise. When I started my haunt 13 years ago, there was very little available and very few ToT;s.. Now we regularly get over 100 on an average Halloween night. 
I've also noticed an increase in the amount of houses willing to participate in trick or treating, with a few simple decorations or a pumpkin or two in the window. A colleague of my wife's asked me to make a couple of tombstones for her lawn this year, too.

What we now need is a franchise outfit like Spirit Halloween to come here with some good quality props, or something like the pop-up Christmas shops we see in every shopping centre and high street.

We still have a long way to go, and I don't think we'll ever get Halloween as big here as it is across the pond, but we're getting there.


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

Yep, Poundworld is full of merchandise. Didn't manage to get any pictures but they had two full aisles out with some pretty good stuff! Picked up a skeleton garland along with some hanging signs.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

It would be nice if Asda got the polystyrene skulls they had 3 or 4 years back in - picked them up at a reduction but have used them for props so now only have two left.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

just got back from trekking round a few places 

the range = not bad stuff picked a hanging kicking witch that has been floating round ebay recently for circa £25 paid £12.99 a lot what i call spooky heads with cheese cloth bodies and foam arms not bad but interesting to see the stuff that has been appearing on ebay recently for vastly inflated prices
not bad range in general but its mainly filler stuff im after now and the range is limited 

Poundworld 
nothing much to speak off mainly glitzzy stuff and make up and masks if i was to have a kids party then this would be the place to hit 

B&M
picked up a battery strobe light for £2.00 and the wife picked a free standing halloween sign for £2.99 reduced from £7.50 again the range of stuff was ok but nothing much else grabbed my attention 


the main thing i noticed overall was how much of this stuff is appearing on ebay for vastly over inflated prices 

asda online launches soon and instores from the 25th september


----------



## Halloween-mommy (Sep 4, 2013)

B&M have there Halloween stuff out but the one near me has been over taken by Christmas stuff  I went to Sainsburys yesterday but they only have a few kids costumes, Ive noticed shops are putting out their Halloween stuff later and later every year.


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

Okay, had my first Hallowe'en merchandise sighting a few days ago - to my surprise, it was in M&S, while I was buying lunch. Their Halloween stuff usually seems geared towards children's parties and costumes, which was the case with the small display I saw (see some of it online here); but I was just glad to see that unlike a lot of stores, they haven't pushed their Halloween launch back to October. I bought some 'Scaredy Cats' blackcurrant flavoured cat-shaped jelly sweets. They're yummy - but you have to eat them head first, since if you start with the tail it looks like the little cat is screaming as it gets eaten alive!!  A nice little touch of Halloween that brightened an otherwise un-spooky work day.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

some of the asda stuff is online but i dont think its all up yet as i cant see the dress which has a smart phone holder plus a few other things that were in the preview video


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

Quite a lot of ASDA's stock online now here. Will be checking my local store soon!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Morrisons had a reasonably decent selection last year. I'm off to my local branch tomorrow to see what's on offer. Need to start stocking up on sweets, anyway....


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

my local poundshop have there stock out  mainly dressing up accessories though and i need decorations and props! asda have all there stock online now too, but i need a new large prop. i have wanda and a large skeleton from wilkos last year but unfortunately my boris got attacked by a pack of wolfs (my mums dogs) last year so we had to say farewell to him  need someone new to join our on growing family ...


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Tesco is nearly online and again for props it links to partydelights that i think is something to do with Tesco 

http://www.tesco.com/direct/halloween/


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

asda are now setting out nipped in today while out and about 
i shall be returning later tonight with the wife


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

Food's out in Morrisons. I do love fiendish fancies. 

Did ASDA have its full stock out when you went back?


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

well i went to asda last night and wow 
what a load of crap 

at first i thought me and my wife was being really picky but another couple mentioned the same as they walked down the aisle 

luckily we have pretty much done our halloween shopping but always pick little bits up from asda like lights and static decorations

the costume selection was poor thankfully we had already sourced ours 

i went to the customer service desk to ask if there was anything else to come out and was told no that was it although there is a few more costumes online 
but looking at them they are nothing to write home about 

i left asda last night kinda gutted as this now creates a vicious circle 

sales this year at asda will be pretty poor and this will reflect on next years selection unlike last year the shelves were pretty wiped out within a few days of going on sale i remember my wife battling through the crowds last year to pick a cape and a few lights up, someone in asda's buying department really dropped the ball this year.

today i am travelling near a big tesco home department these last year revealed a few little items and will post my finding tonight 

has anybody nipped in to a wilkos ????


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

The little make up section in Wilko's is much like the Asda selection. Costumes - even less choice. Generally W's stuff not as good as what they had last year - unless they have put more stuff out. Will try and check today when we go into town. I should have bought one of the large black resin skulls they had in the gardening section earlier in the year!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Had a look in Wilko's - not much more has gone out on the shelves - much of a muchness with the supermarkets.


----------



## Philrowles (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi everyone, have to agree with the rubbish ranges in the UK I have had to order some bits from USA this year which starts to work out expensive with postage.

I must add that maplin hada few bits last year tha I got for a good price


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

Found an aisle out in Morrisons. Some snaps:


































Picked up this guy from there!










Overall not a bad selection of stuff. Had some cool skull designs that I might go back to get.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

picked that skeleton in a cage last year he went down well 

what part of the uk are you in dannY


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

North-west, Lancashire area. I'll be going to ASDA next week but if it's as bad as your experience was I won't be holding my breath!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

My local Morrisons had half an aisle of not much at all...I did pick up a few chunky plastic chains for £2.50 each, (always useful as space fillers) but apart from that, the selection was very poor indeed. Local Wilko's still didn't have their stock out last weekend.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Went to Morrison's this morning (in the pouring rain) - got two plastic skulls for £3 each - not bad considering that skulls of any half-way decent quality are very hard to get in the UK. The 6 ft chains that they are selling are exactly the same as the Asda ones but they are 50p more expensive at Morrison's.


----------



## eagsy (Aug 29, 2009)

I also found ASDA's range to be very disappointing this year - says it all when one of their better products is a simple red or purple light bulb! Also the Asda Magazine makes no mention whatsoever of Halloween in their October issue, which I find ridiculous - it'll probably be all over their November issue which will be available in-store when Halloween is all done and dusted! They did the same last year.

The Range lives up to its name with the best 'range' that I have seen so far - some decent hanging (and floor-based) props with sound / lights.

Poundland have their usual OK spread on too, and Home Bargains ain't too bad either. Not seen the remaining 'Big' supermarkets stuff yet - Tesco, Sainsburys, Morrisons, although I'm never particularly impressed with Tesco's Halloween stuff.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

just a quick update and my own thoughts 
morrisons had pretty much the same as last year (not much ) with a few additions i managed to bag a skull that sings "i ain't got no body" quirky but worth a laugh 

now last year i scored well at tesco picking up bit's that caught my eye 
managed to call into to my large tesco home direct in neitherfield today and was very excited walking towards the door by seeing fresh pumpkins outside for sale 

walked in and nearly fell over in shock 
they had a rack approx 3ft wide buy 5ft tall and that was it minus a few costumes i would hazard a guess about a 1/5 of last years space

i kind of draw two conclusions from this years slim pickings in the big four supermarkets 

1) they are scared of getting lumbared with excess halloween stock which is strange last year asda and tesco reported large sales of halloween merchandise so it would seem bizarre they would scale back the range this year 

2) after the whole costume naming scandal they may have looked at the range and removed anything that in our stupid society may upset someone which would kind of explain that all stores seem to have the more aimed at young kids party kind of merchandise this year


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

Been to my local ASDA today, pretty much confirming what others have said. I remember ASDA's stock being a lot better than this in the past, not sure what's going on. I did pick up a couple hanging signs and tombstones, thought there wasn't much else other than a couple hanging ghosts. I've pretty much gave up on Tesco, very little chance of grabbing anything from there. There was also a few bits in Matalan, but again just a small shelf with a huge corner of Christmas stuff not far away.


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

My local big Tesco was a big disappointment, though I did pick up some battery-operated tea lights which I'll use in conjunction with this tutorial (http://www.ghoulfriday.com/how_to/paper-roll-candle-stubs). We are doing a ruined monastery theme this year and I need quite a lot of fake candles, so if anyone has seen any quite cheaply then please let me know!

I am most disappointed with TK Maxx this year - they usually have some quite nice decorative things, not props as such but good for indoor decorating. But the two stores I've visited have nothing at all - it's as if Halloween isn't happening! And they used to be the first to get stock, and I would look forward to going in and setting off all the Halloween snow globes that play Danse Macabre... but this year, nothing at all. Haven't yet visited our local Home Sense store but I hope they have something.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah I know what you mean. I kept hoping something would start to appear and yet nothing!

Well I say nothing. I did pick up a full size brightly coloured Skull from there today and thats the nearest thing they had to anything remotely seasonal.

Also anyone disappointed with Wiko's poor show this year too? They used to have such a good selection of stuff too. 

Maybe the stores are fearing folks won't want to spend on Halloween due to the recession and any spare cash will go towards Christmas instead. 

Whatever it is I can't remember seeing such a disappointing turn out.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Visited my local 99p store today, and imo they had the best range of stuff going. Some nice glitter skulls/pumpkins and other bits and pieces that I think I can use to make custom wreaths/garlands etc.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

In all fairness not been much to look at let alone watch ?? lets hope next year will be better , and thank heavens for the forum three cheers .......


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

pacman said:


> In all fairness not been much to look at let alone watch ?? lets hope next year will be better , and thank heavens for the forum three cheers .......


but here lies the catch 22 the merchandise this year is pretty crappy so most people will not bother and sales will be poor and this will influence next years buying teams for the stores


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Went to B and Q this morning and they have some reduced led hurricane style lanterns in white, green or blue which someone might like for distressing? Link should hopefully be below:


http://s7g1.scene7.com/is/image/BandQ/5052931189342_001c_v001_zp?$159x159_sli$

If not check out the B and Q website for vintage led lanterns


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

imagined said:


> My local big Tesco was a big disappointment, though I did pick up some battery-operated tea lights which I'll use in conjunction with this tutorial (http://www.ghoulfriday.com/how_to/paper-roll-candle-stubs). We are doing a ruined monastery theme this year and I need quite a lot of fake candles, so if anyone has seen any quite cheaply then please let me know!.


My local Poundland has packs of 3 flicker tealights for £1.00. They still had some left last weekend, although I haven't been into town today.
If you need any, let me know and I'll pop in and see if they have any left.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks DandyBrit they look like they would be perfect for modifying into old fashioned style lamps , i might try and get to my local store see if they have any . I bought a few flicker tea lights from my pound-land as well Baron at that price you got to have them especially for any fake PVC candle props , sure they wont have them too long for that price , also i used 5 in each of my jack o lanterns last year they looked great , thanks for the tip.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

On another completely different note the BBC is playing some of ALGERNON BLACKWOOD,S ghost stories this coming week on BBC RADIO 4 EXTRA at 10.45 Monday to Friday , if you have i player or want to download it you can listen anytime within the week to listen to them , i think the beeb do these very well just the thing to get us in the mood for Halloween . Hopefully this link will take you to episode 1 ..... http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03cmnzx


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, Pacman. I enjoy Mr Blackwood's work. There are a selection of audiobooks on Youtube which I often listen to, just in case anybody misses the broadcasts or wishes to maybe find a story the BBC do not feature.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

The Tesco stuff this year is poor. They seem to have concentrated on paper plates/cups etc. Last year there was one side of an aisle dedicated to Halloween stuff. This year it's less than half of that.

ASDA was a little better and had a bit more but still not particularly good.

There's a seasonal Halloween shop that opens every year that's pretty well stocked. I wonder if their good selection is taking business away from the supermarkets.

Morrisons's stuff was much better. Chains, half-face masks, animated/singing props, fake limbs etc. I picked up a Jason style hockey mask for a quid and a chain (just over a metre long) for £2.50. The mask is plain white but I'm hoping to dirty it up a bit. The chains are fine as they are and I think they could be linked to a second set if need be. I might go back when my girlfriend isn't rolling her eyes at me and pick up a mask as well.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey Matt..
Where did you see the pop-up Halloween shop? I'm in Wiltshire and I haven't seen anything like that here. I have posted in another thread how I thought that would be a great idea, and I'm sure they'd make their money, especially in view of the rather poor merchandise that seems to be generally around this year.

btw...The Morrisons chains can be linked.. the links will pop apart and another chain can be easily linked in.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

If the chains are similar to the ones they sold last year then i cut and re joined mine last year using hot knife and hot glue gun , still fine now , i,m with the baron i definitely like the sound of a pop up Halloween store where is the shop Matt82 , i suspect it will be miles from Kent , but i thought i would ask .... by the way guys have any of you got any photos of your home made props from this year yet ? i bought the women's head from the states and got stung with the import tax as you might have read from my post but i put it on a overflow pipe body which i been working on i,m pleased with the look of it so far just the legs to finish off , here,s a pic let me know what you think so far would appreciate any feedback ?


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

The pop up store is in Falkirk, Scotland. So not exactly handy for Kent!  It's actually a bit of a twist of fate that it even exists. In the late 90s business boom a second shopping mall was opened to accompany our already existing high street mall. Falkirk's economy isn't strong enough for two large shopping centres though and it soon almost emptied of large businesses. There's a few small sole traders and not much else in it.

The greetings card shop that would bring in costumes for Halloween decided to hire the large, empty lot across from them for a couple of months a year and open up a seasonal store. Seems to be doing well as it's always busy. It's mostly 'Escapade' style pre-packed costumes. Certainly no high quality silicon masks, though there are a handful of decent latex ones and quite good monster gloves. They have a pretty good make-up selection too. I've been buying up the small plastic skulls they sell for 50p each to 'corpsify' them. Results have been varied with that creative endeavour, to say the least!

And we're kinda spoiled actually as there's a permanent mask/costume place elsewhere in the town. It does have some pretty good latex masks, though the shop itself is tiny.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Good for you Matt82 , hope you get better success with your future skull modifications , and yes just a bit over the limit driving wise for me to go to falkirk for a shopping trip just yet .....


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Went into my local 99p store on the off-chance of more stock and found these there.


http://99pstoresltd.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/HalloweenDecorations-36.jpg

They are probably concrete or reconstituted stone as they are heavy. About 14cm tall and 8cm wide. I bought 4 of them. The website has another version as well. I was looking for gargoyle figures last year and couldn't find any so I grabbed these.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I think the 99p stores had the best cut price gear this year. Shame the other places have been so crap.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Think its the worst year quality and quantity wise i can remember , what with that and the exchange rate and ridiculous import costs which get piled on top of anything you try to get a good deal from the states not my favorite year for getting props or accessories , but there's always next year i hope it may not be so bad , but lets wait and see and hope its better , and yes the pound shops have been the best of a bad thing and out of the supermarkets Morrison has had the best feedback from what i can see . The real big surprise was the Northern B&M stores ? the photos of the merchandise they had was impressive and sold out very quickly i believe , i definitely agree with Baron Samedi we need a SPIRIT HALLOWEEN or someone similar and when the other retailers see how well it sells perhaps they will wake up and realize there is a market for reasonably priced decent quality Halloween goods in the U.K. surely there is a cheaper way to import some reasonable props from abroad and still make it worth the effort without costing a mint ?


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Hmmm.. Falkirk.... Like Pacman, I feel that may be a Halloween shopping trip too far for me, Matt..but thanks for the info. It's encouraging to know that a pop up store of this kind can and will do well and may inspire others to consider doing the same.

I actually had quite a pleasant shock today.. I popped into my local Lidl's store to get a few odds and sods at lunchtime and found they had a fairly reasonable selection of Halloween bits and pieces. I was somewhat surprised as in previous years they have stocked nothing except bags of sweets and "monster munch" type snacks, so Lidl's is never usually on my Halloween "Hit list"

So...after picking up the bleach, kitchen rolls and scouring pads I originally went in for, I ended up coming out of there 40 quid lighter in the wallet.

I got a few light up skulls with red LED eyes, a 2 metre long string of colour changing pumpkin lights and another with skulls (battery powered, and batteries included).. a couple of "Happy Halloween" and "Trick or Treat" hanging signs and some large glow in the dark Halloween shapes.(I got several of these, all different) they also had wigs, adults and children's costumes, some stake into the ground type signs and large plastic axes and tridents as well as make up sets and other small novelty items.

All in all, probably among the best selection of stuff I've seen anywhere this year, so maybe worth checking out your local Lidl's if you have one.


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

Definitely the worse year merchandise wise that I can remember. Can only hope it's better next year, although I'm not getting my hopes up as malcom mentioned. It's a knock on effect - crap stock this year leads to lower sales of stock, so they sell even less of it. 

ALTHOUGH there's quite a few online sites with some good stuff, like http://www.partypacks.co.uk/halloween-decorations-cid21216.html for example.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

That,s interesting Baron as my lidl had next to nothing , and i found out from a friend who lives near Canterbury that they have a B&M but there Halloween selection was very poor in comparison with his Asda who had a fare amount ? certainly different to my local home Asda, i,m wondering if the choice of amount of Halloween stock is maybe governed by the store size and area allotted to seasonal merchandise , but i also wonder if its a manager or area manager who also has a say on how on how much to bring into the shop ? It certainly looks like that may be the case , what do you think , my lidls certainly didn't have half the stuff you mentioned although its not a huge store , seems fare-to say that Kent does not have many store managers who seem to like Halloween .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hope not DannY ..... but i fear you may be right , i better get scrounging from the builders merchants for more pallets again for more D.I.Y. prop supplies again next year .


----------

